# fastpitch softball or baseball



## vandsmith (Sep 21, 2012)

hey all, 
looking for a fastpitch team playing in abu dhabi...or a baseball team. i searched but to no avail. would rather not drive to dubai for weekly games. trying to get a feel for what is out there (or not). 
thanks for any help you can give.

adam


----------



## softballlife (Jun 6, 2014)

A comparison of baseball and softball can be made as softball is directly descended. Fastpitch softball is more popular in competitive leagues, especially at the *fastpitch softball bat reviews*. thanks


----------



## vandsmith (Sep 21, 2012)

vandsmith said:


> hey all,
> looking for a fastpitch team playing in abu dhabi...or a baseball team. i searched but to no avail. would rather not drive to dubai for weekly games. trying to get a feel for what is out there (or not).
> thanks for any help you can give.
> 
> adam


i guess i'll answer my own question! 

there is the abu dhabi softball league, formed by a few friends who used to play in the now defunct dubai softball league. the league has transformed itself into 2 divisions - competitive and recreational, with 4 teams in each division. 

fees per person are about 700aed for 2 games a week. all games are played on the newly redesigned softball field (converted football pitch) at zayed sports city.


----------



## Amber1792 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Fastpitch Softball*

What are the ages for these teams? We are moving to Abu Dhabi in Jan 2015, My daughter pitches for a competitive fastpitch softball team here in the U.S. and she really wants to continue playing at her level.


----------



## SBmom (Jul 15, 2016)

*Softball*



vandsmith said:


> i guess i'll answer my own question!
> 
> there is the abu dhabi softball league, formed by a few friends who used to play in the now defunct dubai softball league. the league has transformed itself into 2 divisions - competitive and recreational, with 4 teams in each division.
> 
> fees per person are about 700aed for 2 games a week. all games are played on the newly redesigned softball field (converted football pitch) at zayed sports city.


I have an almost 15 YO moving here in Aug 2016 who also plays tournament ball in the USA. Did you find out anything else about this team? I know there are 2 schools with it as well. I'm hoping to keep her going when she gets here.

Thanks,
Softball mom


----------

